# Depersonalisation, Brain Fog and Headache



## FQ

Hi my name is FQ stands for Fucked (intelligence) Quotent or/and Fluoroquinolone , the antibiotic class of drugs that disabled me completely.

Regarding DP, its probably one the worst things that has happened to me. I took this antibiotic for about 17 days and just while i was finishing the course i noticed things were becoming unreal and i started feeling constatly dizzy.

I thought it was my eyes in the beginning, since each time i walked or drove every motion was sensed in a different way (either too fast or too slow) or like i was watching some movie and i was the main actor, and that was getting me really stressed and nauseous.

The headache and brain fog has also been killing me. The only time i dont feel like that is when im on my computer nowadays (have only got the headache feeling while i type or read).

I visited a neurologist a few days ago and was prescribed with Prozac (fluoexetine hcl) and Piracetam and Magnesium. I didnt take either since i thought that just as soon as i finished the antibiotic to jump to the SSRI is not such a good idea. Im gonna visit another psychiatrist (prof. in a university on thursday) and see what he suggests as well.

Anyways, hope i find some support and some help in here and meet some fellow DPersonalized ppl.


----------



## CECIL

For what its worth, I always feel strange when I'm on antibiotics as well, but I had no idea they could trigger DP.

If you don't mind me asking, I was under the impression that Fluoroquinolone was anti-malaria medication. Is that right?

Welcome to the site FQ, I hope you can find the support you are after


----------



## FQ

Its a quinolone antibiotic attached to a fluoride group that works against pretty much most potent infections, including anthrax, recurrent or chronic prostatitis, epididymitis and other UTI and a bunch of infections caused by gram positive but also gram neg. bact.

The thing is that the side effects it causes are too much to deal with and they pop up weeks, months or years after using it. It leads to joint and cartilage degenerations, tendon ruptures neurological and mental disease.

100s of thousands of people have been affected by it but found out later on (months or years after being intoxicated)

Check out http://www.fluoroquinolones.org
or http://www.fqresearch.org

and stay away from fluoroquinolones in general. (1 out of 2 people that took them had some side effect which rates from mild to severe and 1 out of 6 has chronic side effects)

Depersonalisation is only a very minor symptom it causes. More severe are chronic headaches, nausea, cns overreactivity, insomnia, psychotic behavior, damage to autonomic nervous system and so on. Its completely neurotoxic thats why several drug administration agencies have changed the labels over and over again, lately stating that it may cause permanent neurological damage.

Anyways, hope i really get some help here as well, since my neurologists dont know much. They put me on Prozac not being able to understand what was going on with me, but im interested mostly in researching the cause of this drug induced DP rather than getting my brain into a biggest mess.


----------



## CECIL

Its pretty scary that they use drugs like that, but I can understand since some of those infections can be fatal. Good luck with your searching.


----------

